# i need roofing crews



## 5starroofing

i have 14 elementry schools that range from 800-1800 sqares this is guarenteed work for the next 3 months up in maryland im in need of several crews i need a total of 40 guys its a hot tar job single ply rip with a 3 play mop down and a torch down cap job has already started so the sooner i can get more people the better i pay every friday on the squares layed from thursday to wensday you will get a check that friday i have all equiptment on site and im insurranced all i need is expirianced people my names josh i can be reached at 832-433-3500 any time of day or night thanx
i also need indevidguals who wanna work


----------



## Tech Dawg

Cool


----------



## 5starroofing

tech dawg do you know of any guys that can do hot tar i need more guys asap i pay for hotel for the first week it dont matter where the guys are from just as long as they work and know hot tar


----------

